
Never Ask a Busy Person to Lunch - ssclafani
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/10/13/never-ask-a-busy-person-to-lunch-heres-why/
======
mathattack
Good points. As an occasional buyer of consulting services, nothing bothers me
more than an introductory meeting far away, or someone who turns a 30 minute
intro into a 60 minute brag session. Respect people's time.

------
rottendoubt
I usually ask to meet up in a very central place for coffee. And to save on
time, I usually group a bunch of meetings back to back at the exact same spot.

